# Meet up in Mansfield / Nottingham



## Sam1971 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I just wondered if any of you lived in the Mansfield / Nottinghamshire area and would be interested in meeting up for a chat and coffee? 

This website is brilliant but I don't know about the rest of you but it would be nice to have a proper chat and meet face to face. 

I did speak to my doctor to see if there were any local support groups but unfortunately not  but she did say that they have a free room sometimes at the surgery that she was more than willing to let us have it for a meet if there were other ladies interested.

Just a thought .

Take care and hope you are all doing something nice this weekend.

Sam
xxxxxxxxxx


----------

